# What Rifle?



## jmckinley (May 25, 2007)

:beer: I have a problem. I have a $ 1000.00 gift card and I need a new rifle, shotgun and front stuffer. I can't seem to figure it out on my own. I have looked at the Stevens 200 in 270 or 308, Renington 870 Super Mag or mossy 835 and a Traditions frontstuffer in 50 cal. The scopes will be Bushnell Trophy's on the rifles. I do have an old 835 and could get a 20ga. Help??? Jess


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

All three for $1000? Two options:

1. Buy used.

2. Get more money.

Sorry, that all the help I can give.

huntin1


----------



## jmckinley (May 25, 2007)

I can get the Super Mag for $ 303.00, the stevens and scope for $ 380.00 and the Muzzleloader for $ 250.00 so it can be done. Jess

PS:I work PT at Sportsman's Warehouse! :sniper:


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Savage makes a 24f that has a 3 " 12ga or 20ga barrel over a 223 or 243 barrel. It is less that $1000 and you can do anything with it. Just a thought!

Go to www.galleryofguns.com to look around. You can search by caliber, manufacturer, all kinds of options. They appear to be a bit pricy so I only use it for research. Good luck!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

jmckinley said:


> I can get the Super Mag for $ 303.00, *the stevens and scope for $ 380.00* and the Muzzleloader for $ 250.00 so it can be done. Jess
> 
> PS:I work PT at Sportsman's Warehouse! :sniper:


Ya get what you pay for, can't be much of a scope if you can get both for $380. Your money.

I'm pushing $1200 in just my Savage 10FP with scope and mounts.
(I can say that cause my wife doesn't check these forums. 8) )

As I said, your money, your equipment, as long as you are happy.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I can get the Super Mag for $ 303.00, the stevens and scope for $ 380.00 and the Muzzleloader for $ 250.00 so it can be done. Jess


Not trying to be a jackass here, but if you know all this information, what exactly is the question?


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

If it were me and unless the 835 you already own is giving you problems I would pass on the shotgun for the time being. I would instead go up another $100 on the rifle and get a better Savage with the accutrigger and apply the money saved on the Stevens combo to a better scope. The scope on the combo packages are the same $49 Simmons 3-9X you can get at WalMart. Surprisingly these cheaper scopes by Simmons have pretty good clarity and function alright but the ability of their standing up to holding zero from higher recoil rifles such as a 270 or 308 is very questionable. They may be alright on the rim fires and such calibers as a .223 but I would not trust them on anything else for any length of time. You should be able to get the Savage 11G for just a little more than the combo where you work and another $200-$250 would get you a good scope. Much better rifle in my opinion.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

How about buying 1 quality instead of 3 junk?? Will be happier in the end.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I wouldn't call any of the three mentioned as junk. They might be on the lower end of the scale as far as fit and finish but they certainly aren't junk.


----------



## jmckinley (May 25, 2007)

:x First and foremost the guns I mentioned are not junk. The Stevens i have shot will group and inch or better at 100 yards. It may not be a Weatherby but they shoot. I love gun snob's if it is expensive it's trash. I have a 6.5x55 Mauser that I'll shoot against anything you own. Under and inch at 200 yards s much for chea. i paid $ 250.00 for and it shoots better than a Weatherby. That said it turns out my big Game hunting is done for along time. I need my knees replaced and my Doc has advised me to stop climbing the mountains of New Mexico. So birds is it and I'll be only getting a couple of shotguns. The junk Mossberg's I have had never have failed me. I average 23-24 at trap with this junk. I want a new 835 with 26 inch tubes and a couple more--Remington and Nova. My "junk" sure dropped alot of birds this year. If you can afford a $ 5000.00 O/U be my guest. I have used this "junk" for nearly 40 years and haven't had an issue with em. At nearly 60 i'll just keep using my junk! Jess


----------

